# Cannondale Supersix, CAAD geometry--am I going nuts?



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

Maybe I was out of it. I finished a long 70 mile ride and passed my lbs, and took a look at some 2010 Supersixes. I pulled one out that I thought would be my size, a 52cm, measured the seat tube from center of bb to top of seat post clamp, and it was 54.5cm. I was like woah, how can that be? I thought I was just tired from the ride, but I measured it 3 times. I know that Cannondale measures the seat tube on a 52cm as a 50cm, which is the distance of the center of bb to top of top tube along the seat axis. That would mean that the amount of seat tube above the top tube is 4.5cm on a 52cm??? Someone tell me I'm crazy. That would mean the center to top of seattube measurement of a 50cm would be like a 52.5-53cm (actually there was 50cm CAAD there and that's what it came out to, about 53cm).


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

ping771 said:


> Maybe I was out of it. I finished a long 70 mile ride and passed my lbs, and took a look at some 2010 Supersixes. I pulled one out that I thought would be my size, a 52cm, measured the seat tube from center of bb to top of seat post clamp, and it was 54.5cm. I was like woah, how can that be? I thought I was just tired from the ride, but I measured it 3 times. I know that Cannondale measures the seat tube on a 52cm as a 50cm, which is the distance of the center of bb to top of top tube along the seat axis. That would mean that the amount of seat tube above the top tube is 4.5cm on a 52cm??? Someone tell me I'm crazy. That would mean the center to top of seattube measurement of a 50cm would be like a 52.5-53cm (actually there was 50cm CAAD there and that's what it came out to, about 53cm).



I just measured from the center of the BB to the area below the seat clamp 53.4 and to the top of the plastic seat clamp 54.61. This is for a 54 matte himod. 

Side note, watched predator last weekend, classic and so many good one liners.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Who cares about seat tube lengths? It's the horizontal top tube measure that matters for sizing...


----------



## Ninja #2 (Aug 26, 2006)

Dan Gerous said:


> Who cares about seat tube lengths? It's the horizontal top tube measure that matters for sizing...


Quoted for truth!


----------



## intence (May 23, 2010)

Maybe it was mislabeled? Cannondale sizing should be from center of BB to top of top tube.


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

Dan Gerous said:


> Who cares about seat tube lengths? It's the horizontal top tube measure that matters for sizing...


I know, I know. I have short legs and long torso. If I ride a 52cm I think I have like about handful of post showing (my saddle height is like 68.25cm), but I will need at least 12cm stem. If I ride a 50cm, I will need a longer stem than a 12cm. I just hate the way my bike looks when just a few cm of post sticking up, that's all.


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

intence said:


> Maybe it was mislabeled? Cannondale sizing should be from center of BB to top of top tube.


Nope, what you're saying and what I am saying are 2 different measurements. I am asking for the total seat tube length, including the extra seattube that is above the top tube, which usually adds another 3cm to the seat tube length.


----------



## AceyMan (May 6, 2010)

ping771 said:


> I know, I know. I have short legs and long torso.


Here, here. I'm riding a 2010 CAAD9 54cm. I'm 5'9 (176cm) but wear 29 inch slacks. I like to joke that "my legs are are barely long enough to reach the ground."

But at 5'9, I was flying on a mostly full 757 the other day, and my head was about the 2nd tallest on my side of the plane.

I'm not an easy fit. (Probably would have best been served by a sloping TT, but I liked the CAAD9 too much to worry about that....).


----------

